# "Prince of the Warp, here to purge this land!"



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Since my Daemon Prince has a fair bit of detail and will require a lot of time, I decided to start up this project. When I started painting my army, I couldnt decide on whether to paint them a Tzeentch/T-Sons theme or a Red Corsairs. So I painted 1 terminator Tzeentch and another one Red Corsairs. Since I liked both, I decided to paint my army like that and I'm playing a Chaos undivided list after all so it didnt really matter because the Red Corsairs worship Tzeentch then i can still do an all Tzeentch army. 

Now, for my Daemon Prince im going to paint him half and half. One half will be Tzeentch and the other Red Corsairs. Sounds good in theory but im going to try it on one of my marines first before I waste time and paint doing it on my Prince. 

Here's a couple pics of my partially assembled Prince:
(he sends a nice little message to the Loyalists and yes he's holding the head in his hand and the leg is on the base)


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm suddenly inspired to strip the paint of my knorne prince and start painting...

Curse you!

I agree with your conversion as well. Show those loyalists who's boss!


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

If thats your DP in your avi, it looks really good and i hate starting things from scratch again.

I just need to attach his wings, do a little more GS work then he's ready for painting. I also havent decided on what scheme to paint the poor marine. I was thinking Dark Angels because green contrasts well with its opposite colour, red (which my daemon prince will have). 

Any suggestions for the colour of the marine?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

looks very thematic, and would go great on a base fulll of skulls and dead marines


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking good so far love the SM kebab.

I tend to do Imperial Fists for dead Marine stuff as the Yellow is a good contrast for most schemes.

Whichever Chapter you paint him Im looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Space Wolves might not be the best contrasting paint scheme, but it is the Thousand Son's hated enemy. The muted Grey of the Wolves shouldn't muck up the scheme too much either. Whatever you choose I can't wait to see the finished product either. Nice little bit of conversion work here man.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the conversion well enough but I think you may have trouble with the split colour scheme. It will be cool if you can pull it off though.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

yeah the half/half paint scheme didnt look so good on my marine so im sticking to the corsairs theme. 

I've taken of his arms first so i can paint him and i'll post some pics soon.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

It is a good conversion u have there k: can't wait to see it painted keep the good work on.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Time for a quick update now. I know its been about 2 weeks since posting but i've been really busy with school and stuff. No pics of Daemon Prince until i get his foundation paints done then i'll put some up.

Meanwhile i have been building my army and have a few pics of my converted Chaos 
lord that i'm working on:

































Sorry the pics are kinda small, i'll re-post bigger ones later


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Kinda cool actually. The wings and the cloak go together quite well. The axe on the other hand is bad ass.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

At first i was just gonna put the wing on by themselves but he didnt look like a chaos lord. So i looked through my bits box and found the extra cape from the extra terminator lord/sorcerer sprue that i didnt use.

Heres bigger pictures and a close up of the axe:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

what did you use for those wings man? that chaos lord w/ demon weapon looks sweet by the way


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

the chaos lord looks awesome.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

The wings are from Possessed - I've got the sprue on my desk at this very moment. And as cool as some aspects of your Lord are, I'm really not sold on the pose. It may have something to do with the fact that there's a giant chunky weapon in each hand, but I just can't figure out what in the name of balls he's supposed to be doing.

It is a damned nifty Daemon weapon, though.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

it looks like hes pointing the gun at something and the staff axe is at his side though yeh, I dislike his pose aswell since his heads tilted away from his gun and the axe is held out too far (only cuz of how the arm is)


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

As for the lord's pose, you cant see in the pick but he is running. I used the bezerker legs for my lord to give the effect that he is moving so i'll take some new pics later
Some updates on my lord now:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I wasn't sold on the pose, either...but that was just on the pics without the wings and cloak. They seem to sort of balance out the model...big chunky bits of metal in the front, big ol' wings in the back...I think it works. 

Keep going! :victory:


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

That looks good. Like the way its coming on. Keep it up matek:


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW! the prince is looking good (poor loyalist marine ), and the lord is amazing, the daemon weapon (if thats what you using it as) is fantastic! keep up the good work :victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

He looks better with the cloak and wings, since he's more balanced, but he's not running. That just isn't a running pose. I will, however, buy that he's about to take off. It's still not my favourite pose ever, but at least he looks less confused now.

To mitigate the criticism a bit, though, I'll say again: bloody fantastic daemon weapon.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

What did you use for the bottom of the staff bit?

When i converted my termi lords khorne weapon, i just used the sorcerer staff that came with it, and basically joined the two to make a polearm type weapon. Came out really good.

Also, Great idea for the DP, i considered doing something of the same with my Tyranid Carnifex (melee fex who has STalons), but I decided against it since he was my first MC project 

LX out


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Im not too crazy about the pose either, but im not entering him in any competitions or tournaments. As long as he looks ok then thats good enough for me.

For the Daemon weapon i used: Terminator sorcerer's force weapon staff, Power axe from Terminator power weapons, 2 spikes/knives from some sprue but cant remember which one?

For the lord himself: Berzerker legs, regular marine torso, chain mail thingy from chaos terminator lord, twin linked bolter terminator arm, chaos terminator sorcerer arm, chaos terminator lord cloak, possessed wings, chosen marines head.

The next pics i post of the lord will probably be the finished product because all i have left to do is high lights and fix up anything.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Some updates now on my prince, finally...

























































Sorry if you cant see the pics clearly, remember he's still unpainted for the most part. The marine that got owned will be a salamanders dude. I also started painting the wings and i know its kinda messy but it doesnt matter because i will be going over the wing's bone structure in a brighter red. A similar style to my chaos lord.

A couple days ago. this guy brought in his titan to the store and i was like holy crap! "that thing is epically ginormous" (someone in the store actually said that and its a good description of it. I've never seen photo's of them standing next to models before so i dont know its true scale. I have only heard about them from forge world and black library books. We played a mini apocalypse game after photo takings and this thing took out 3 baneblades single handedly without losing a single structure point!!! I dunno if im allowed to post this pic due to copyright and all that other law crap since it has GW stuff everywhere in the pic but here it is for anyone who hasnt seen one:


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

:yahoo: That titan is amazing! wow...and huge, I don't doubt for a second its ability to take out 3 baneblades; that thing is monstrous!

Good to see progress on your prince by the way


----------



## sing Sang a song (Jun 10, 2008)

Is that a rhino under its foot?? OMG that thing is really huge...., Anyway nice pic of your models and as fellow red corsair player i like your lord! I'm still undecided whether i should get Huron or not.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

With 2 Laser Blasters it could probably deal with more than just 3 Baneblades!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Well, that prince looks good, go and scenic base it! But in all seriousness, the only thing that i dont like is how cleanly the marine is chopped up, maybe make it look more gory?


----------

